
Your PowerPoint is a zip file in disguise - raboukhalil
http://www.42basepairs.com/powerpointzip
======
raboukhalil
Hi everyone, author here.

TLDR: A .pptx file is really a zip file combining many .XML files, and you can
extract interesting information from that zip file using the command line
(e.g. extract all images, export slide notest)

EDIT: here's a video of how to "unzip" a Powerpoint file:
[https://twitter.com/RobAboukhalil/status/818848130506424320](https://twitter.com/RobAboukhalil/status/818848130506424320)

~~~
greenyoda
If you're interested, the documentation for these XML formats (which are used
by all Microsoft Office programs) can be found here:

[http://www.officeopenxml.com](http://www.officeopenxml.com)

Or, if you like your doc as 4000-page PDF files:

[http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecm...](http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-376.htm)

